# Missing all worksheets in Sibelius 5.25



## KasunicJ (May 15, 2009)

A couple of weeks ago, I installed the demo version of Sibelius 5. I have since purchased the software, and updated to 5.25.

I am missing all of the 1700 worksheets they talk about on their website and tutorials. When I go to File-->Worksheet Creator, all I see are the 12 demo worksheets.

I'm on a Macbook Pro. Are there recommended ways to uninstall all Sibelius software, so I can reinstall from scratch?

Or maybe I have to download a separate data worksheet file somewhere to get all of them?

Thanks,
Jeff


----------

